# Alaska Companion Fare and 3 Passengers?



## Rumpled (Oct 18, 2019)

Trying to make sure I have this correct. First time using a companion fare. 
I have my free companion fare for getting the Alaska card.
Looks like the companion fare can only book the first two passengers.
Then, I'd do another booking for the third?
Do they still get the first bag free as part of my intinerary?
How do I get all three together for seat assignments?

Using the companion fare, points for the 3rd; it looks like the three of us can go from San Diego to Kona for $500 total round trip.


----------



## BA21 (Oct 18, 2019)

Rumpled said:


> Trying to make sure I have this correct. First time using a companion fare.
> I have my free companion fare for getting the Alaska card.
> Looks like the companion fare can only book the first two passengers.
> Then, I'd do another booking for the third?
> ...


You will get the first checked bag free for you and your companion on the companion fare reservation.  The free bag is not included on the other reservation for the 3rd person in your party as they need to be on the same reservation as the card holder.  This restriction during the reservation process is intentional and limits the number of free checked bags when using the companion fare discount.  I tried to work around this making a phone reservation and the agent explained that is how the reservation system is set up.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2019)

If you pay for the third person’s airfare with the Alaska card, that person gets a free bag. This is one of the card perks.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> If you pay for the third person’s airfare with the Alaska card, that person gets a free bag. This is one of the card perks.
> 
> Dave


I'm trying to remember back when I did this and for some reason that third person did NOT get a free bag since they were not on the same itinerary as I was (and my companion).  There is also no way in the Alaska system to associated the two reservations.  I even talked to an Alaska rep on the phone about this. She sympathized, but there was nothing she could do.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I'm trying to remember back when I did this and for some reason that third person did NOT get a free bag since they were not on the same itinerary as I was (and my companion).  There is also no way in the Alaska system to associated the two reservations.  I even talked to an Alaska rep on the phone about this. She sympathized, but there was nothing she could do.



What I meant is that any ticket paid for with the Alaska Visa card gets the first bag free. (Unless things have changed?) It doesn't have anything to do with the Companion Fare thing.  Also, connecting two reservations should be able to be done behind the scenes by calling in. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2019)

The free checked bags only apply to the people that are on the same reservation meaning card holder and guests. If using a companion fare there would only be two people on that reservation so only two free checked bags.

We have two Alaska Air credit cards and will use the companion tickets but will use them to max out the free checked luggage. If we were traveling with three people we would use one companion fare to include the person that doesn't have the signature card and purchase the other ticket for a card holder. You only need one card to do this.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2019)

easyrider said:


> The free checked bags only apply to the people that are on the same reservation meaning card holder and guests.
> 
> Bill



Are you sure? If you just buy airfare on the card, (not a Companion Fare thing), doesn't it still give a free first bag?  I believe it does.  In OP's case, buying a ticket outright for the third passenger on a new reservation, but if paid with the Alaska card, should still earn a free bag.  Right?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Are you sure? If you just buy airfare on the card, (not a Companion Fare thing), doesn't it still give a free first bag?  I believe it does.  In OP's case, buying a ticket outright for the third passenger on a new reservation, but if paid with the Alaska card, should still earn a free bag.  Right?
> 
> Dave



The free checked bags is for you or your guests when the airfare was paid for with the Signature Card. So maybe ?

[QUOTE
*Who is eligible for the first checked bag free benefit?*
*Eligible Alaska Airlines Visa® primary consumer credit cardholders:*
If you are the eligible primary Alaska Airlines Visa® cardholder on the account, have entered your Mileage Plan™ number into your reservation, and are traveling on Alaska Airlines, we will waive the first checked bag fee for you and up to 6 other guests on the same reservation. For reservations made with group booking codes or through the group desk, only eligible primary Alaska Airlines Visa® cardholders will receive the free checked bag. The cardholder must be traveling and the cardholder's Mileage Plan™ number must be in the reservation before checking in at alaskaair.com, the Alaska Airlines mobile apps, or at any of our Alaska Airlines airport kiosks.][/QUOTE]


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Are you sure? If you just buy airfare on the card, (not a Companion Fare thing), doesn't it still give a free first bag?  I believe it does.  In OP's case, buying a ticket outright for the third passenger on a new reservation, but if paid with the Alaska card, should still earn a free bag.  Right?
> 
> Dave


Dave, I'm pretty sure that is the way it works.  Meaning even if you pay for the ticket using your Alaska Airlines credit card, if that person is NOT on the same reservation as you they do not get the free checked bag.  Looks like easyrider  quoted what is on the Alaska Airlines website.

As I said, that is what happened to me.  Dh and I flew using the companion fare on one reservation.  I couldn't book dd on that same reservation so booked her separately, still using my card.  She did not get a free bag.


----------



## Mcjohan (Oct 18, 2019)

Our Alaska Airlines card is in my husband’s name.  We used it to buy tickets for myself and our 2 daughters & had to book one reservation separately because we used the companion pass. None of us got a free bag because my husband wasn’t traveling with us (this was 2 months ago).


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

Mcjohan said:


> Our Alaska Airlines card is in my husband’s name.  We used it to buy tickets for myself and our 2 daughters & had to book one reservation separately because we used the companion pass. None of us got a free bag because my husband wasn’t traveling with us (this was 2 months ago).


United Airlines is the same.  We always book our United flights using dh's credit card as he gets the points.  However, if he is not traveling with us on the same reservation we don't get the free bag, or any of the other perks.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2019)

Hmm. Ok. I give. Maybe I’m thinking that’s how it worked because I’ve bought tickets without a Companion Fare before, and because I paid with the Visa card, we got free first bags. It didn’t occur to me that I was one of the travelers.

Sorry if I added to the confusion. I’ll go sit quietly now. 

Dave


----------



## klpca (Oct 18, 2019)

Bring two large bags to check for free and two carry on size (heck, I guess that you could bring four!). If they run out of overhead bin space they will gate check your carry-ons for free, otherwise they will be in the overheads, so win-win for you. Sometimes they ask for volunteers to gate check before boarding - for free. We get free bags so we always check ours in, but I've heard them ask for volunteers on every flight.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

klpca said:


> Bring two large bags to check for free and two carry on size (heck, I guess that you could bring four!). If they run out of overhead bin space they will gate check your carry-ons for free, otherwise they will be in the overheads, so win-win for you. Sometimes they ask for volunteers to gate check before boarding - for free. We get free bags so we always check ours in, but I've heard them ask for volunteers on every flight.


Jet Blue does this as well.  In fact they don't wait until they know if they are going to run out of overhead space.  If the flight is full, or fairly full, they put out the offer early.


----------



## Rumpled (Oct 18, 2019)

Consensus seems to be a a cardholder we would only get two free bags. This is how I see it as well.  I do like the two big bag idea. 
Staying in our timeshare with laundry, this might work.
Though, I might bring a bike; now that Alaska has dropped extra fees for that.

My remaining question is how to seat us all together? Luanne, Mcjohan or others who have done this with two reservations - how have you fared on getting that done?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2019)

Rumpled said:


> Consensus seems to be a a cardholder we would only get two free bags. This is how I see it as well.  I do like the two big bag idea.
> Staying in our timeshare with laundry, this might work.
> Though, I might bring a bike; now that Alaska has dropped extra fees for that.
> 
> My remaining question is how to seat us all together? Luanne, Mcjohan or others who have done this with two reservations - how have you fared on getting that done?


Just to be clear.  You get ONE free bag per passenger for up to SIX passengers traveling on the same reservation.

I always get seats together as I select them when I book the flights.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 18, 2019)

What others have said above.  Free checked bag does not apply if the *primary* credit card holder is not one of the passengers on the reservation. 

From experience - purchasing Alaska Air tickets for DW using an Alaska Air credit card for which I am the primary card holder and she also has a card, and she is not traveling with me.  She does not get free checked bag,

We dropped one of our Alaska cards and set up a new card with her as the primary card holder primarily to work around that issue.


----------



## Rumpled (Oct 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just to be clear.  You get ONE free bag per passenger for up to SIX passengers traveling on the same reservation.
> 
> I always get seats together as I select them when I book the flights.



By two bags I meant one each for the two of us on the companion fare.
Hopefully, we can get seats together.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2019)

Rumpled said:


> By two bags I meant one each for the two of us on the companion fare.
> Hopefully, we can get seats together.


When you book your flights just select your seats then.  Or are you planning on purchasing the Saver option?  You can't select your seats with this, and it's not recommended for parties of two or more (unless you don't care if you sit together).


----------

